# Hi, Need advice for cat who just gave birth



## dwhite1970 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi, my name is Dave. I am here because our family has a first time mother that has just delivered minutes ago. 2 live, 1 still :-( . She has cleaned the first and allowed them to nurse breifly. She is now moved about 10 feet from the box with the babies. Is it okay to removed the stillborn? Should we be concerned that shes not in the box with the other 2?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

You can remove the stillborn. If she isn't with the babies, they need to be with her for warmth and food. Maybe move her nesting box location....put her in a clean box with her kittens.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If she's just delivered minutes ago it's possible she's got more kittens still to deliver. Observe her closely, if she's straining at all I'd consider taking her in to a vet.

You can remove the stillborn kitten.

If she's showing no interest in the remaining kittens try why Mocha's Mommy suggested - moving them to a clean box, encouraging her to clean and nurse them, ect.

I would also very strongly suggest you go out and purchase bottles, syringes, and kitten formula just in case she refuses to feed them. If you don't have it already you should also purchase a food scale and weigh the kittens twice a day.


----------

